# Our Coastal Adventure 24/12/06 Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 30/12/06



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

*Sunday 24th December - Merimbula*

Christmas eve marked the first of many trips to ports of call up and down the south coast of NSW, the crew consisted of myself ( Captain Paffoh ) and my partner, first mate Claire Ã¢â‚¬ËœThe GunÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ Stunden ( The designated driver for the duration of the trips ), after a small hiccup trying to locate and secure the cat inside we managed to depart for my parents place located in the Merimbula / Pambula region approximately three hours away.

After stopping in Cooma briefly to check the straps holding the kayak we continued over and down the Brown Mountain and arrived just in time to watch the AFC Bream series on television for about half an hour before my yakking urges got the better of me, the weather was crap with 30 knot + winds which may have deterred Claire from accompanying me but my sister Sarah ( Who had arrived with her partner the previous day ) was keen so we decided to launch from the old boat ramp located near RobynÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s nest resort in the Merimbula top lake.

Without any bait or knowledge pertaining to saltwater yakking ( apart from information gathered within this site ) we set up for some trolling with various lures but found it extremely difficult due to the fact the previous weeks weather had ripped and blown plenty of weed onto the surface, moving around some small points assisted heavily by the wind we found loads of fish on the sounder but encountered none until Sarah cast along a weed ledge and brought a 20cm Leatherjacket alongside the yak ( The first and only fish of the day ).





































*Monday 25th December Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Christmas Day*

With Christmas finally upon us many alcoholic beverages were consumed by all so driving let alone yakking was completely out of the question and the weather was still pretty crap with wind gusts topping 45 knots during the day making for a great day indoors, many top presents were exchanged with myself receiving some awesome native lures ( Golden child, Gold Double Downer ) from my Nan + amongst other things a $50 gift voucher for my local tackle store ( Dedicated to a pair of Ugly Fish polarized sunglasses which I picked up when we got back from Merimbula before our trip to Batemans Bay ).

I prayed for some better weather over the forthcoming days but alas the God of Kayak fishing had other plans...

*Tuesday 26th December - Pambula*

Awoke to find more crap weather so cursed the Gods and had my usual breakfast consisting of a smoke and a strong instant coffee, we had a good view of both the top and bottom lake at Merimbula and could see the wind was up around the 40 knot mark but maybe the Pambula lake was out of the wind?Ã¢â‚¬Â¦ A short trip without the kayak to the Merimbula boat ramp confirmed a no go situation so we drove towards Pambula lake in hope of a reprieve from the harsh conditions for an afternoon trip and on the way close to our destination passed over a bridge containing the Yowaka River.

Arriving at Pambula lake the surrounding landscape blanketed the wind well enough for some serious contemplation ( Should we go the lake or would this mysterious tidal river be perfect for a yak? ), on the way back to my parents we turned off to visit the river system and were delighted to find it sheltered enough for some great fishing so we went back to the parents and had some lunch then packed the car.

Arriving at Yowaka River a few hours later we parked at a public campsite by the river and set the yak venturing upstream looking for what Claire had deemed Ã¢â‚¬ËœBream CityÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ noticing plenty of fish on the sounder whilst watching Mullet jump all around us, we decided on drifting Prawns hoping for a Bream or two and it wasnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t long before my rod tipped with a healthy Bream of around 20cm, Claire Ã¢â‚¬ËœThe GunÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ was not to be outdone and pulled in another 20cm Bream which put up a great fight around the snags followed closely by an almost identical fish which had taken a liking to ClaireÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Prawn presentation.

The following few hours produced 3 more small Bream with one absolutely smashing my prawn as we drifted through the city, the wind picked up and the tide started to fall so we left vowing to return in the near future to look further upstream following the brackish water towards Nethercote Falls in search of Bass... Would they be there?









































































*Wednesday 27th December - Merimbula*

The wind finally calmed to around 15 knots which was a pleasant sight to see with the Merimbula boat ramp completely full with boats, cars and trailers everywhere, just down from the ramp was a small beach capable of handling a yak launch so off we headed under the bridge to some moored boats on the edge of a channel ( Which we have inhabited in the past on my Dads stinkboat ) to try our luck drifting some Prawns, ClaireÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s first cast was nailed in under a minute producing a big run pulling braid with Ã¢â‚¬ËœThe GunÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ landing a great Flathead of 56cm, I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t heard her scream so much over a fish before as I netted the beast and considering we were on a yak made her even more ecstatic.

Things went quiet for awhile after that due to the amount of boat traffic ( And possibly ClaireÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s Flathead hooting ) but some 20cm Bream ventured away from the oyster leases and nailed my offerings followed by a decent 33cm Silver Trevally which put up less of a fight than the following few 15cm Squire I managed to bring to the yak, we ran out of Prawns and needed to drive home to Canberra after lunch to feed the cat so we departed the lake but neither of us were phased considering the fillets we would get from that lizard and the skippy.





































*Thursday 28th December Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Durras*

After a long drive home to Canberra with coastal traffic the previous afternoon we fed and locked up the cat and traveled to Batemans Bay down the Clyde Mountain and into town grid locked with fellow Canberra citizens eager to secure accommodation before the forecasted storms hit, the bay was pleasant enough but after unpacking our gear into the Hotel ( They even let me store my kayak in my room overnight ) we proceeded to head to Durras Lake escaping the hordes and looking for a decent pedal before the weather closed in.

Having spied Durras Lake before hand a few months ago on a LBG trip we arrived at lunchtime to a mostly empty boat ramp and launched into a wind free body of water, I wanted to troll but Claire was keen to boat another Flathead on Prawns so a drifting we went around the corner away from the rampÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ It was shallower than I predicted in areas, which made for some steady maneuvering into a 3m deep pool harbouring returns on the fishfinder, landed a few 15cm Squire between us before another forecasted storm decided to blow in from the coast ( That and the amount of beer swilling stinkboaters that arrived after us creating havoc ) forcing us to retreat with swift haste to the Hotel.

Lovely place out of holiday season but during the peak period we decided to avoid the place for the rest of our trip, after reading favourable reports on lizards in the Moruya and Clyde River systems Fridays destination was penciled in and the yak was put to bed on the Hotel floor ( No I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t make Claire sleep there, chances are I would have had to sleep down there if I tried! ).





































*Friday 29th December Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Moruya*

Alarm went off in the Hotel room at 7am so we could beat the traffic and the weather to the Moruya River, we traveled along the coast the 38kms to Moruya looking for a place to launch on the north side of river ( Passing unnoticed the ideal location which was later marked on the GPS as the ultimate launch site ), after driving towards the bridge we decided to cross it and depart from the town boat rampÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ Waiting patiently in-between 
Departing boats we stole our chance after fitting the transducer, walking down the ramp and pedaling out and away drifting slowly as I set up the sounder and the GPS.

Right ready to go, hang on I know I have forgotten something due to our quick departureÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ where is the bait?, I had left it on the car floor but told Claire not to worry and opened a packet of Berkley Gulp 4Ã¢â‚¬


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Paff,how good was that, mate , thank you for sharing and a great report with top piccies, it must have taken you all day to put together, you are a very lucky guy to have a lovely lady that enjoys your hobby [sport ] as much as you do , and a sister that kayaks and fishes also, [ hey Sair , wheres your report ], thanks again for sharing Derek


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Excellent report Paff,
Sounds like clare AKA the gun got the share of the keeper fish, some very nice flatheads pulled in there.
Looks like you had an excellent holiday, those damn small squire get annoying don't they, they love an sx40 aswell.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Great read Paff, sounds like a fantastic trip.
I have never been north of Eden, next time you are in that part of the world try Wonboyn Lake its the best! Between Mallacoota and Eden just over the Victorian border, the fishing is remarkable.
I cant wait to take my yak there, thats my 2007 top trip.

Ian


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Aaaargh Capt'n Paff and First mate "The Gun" - top report mate with great photos - would like to see you submit these to a magazine - good enough to be published I reckon - again sorry to miss you pair - will catch up soon before I head down to Durras on the 18th or 19th of next month


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

First class Report Paff 

Great pics......the Outfitter looks the goods mate


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks PAFF for taking the time to put together such a great report. Thanks for a couple of tips too. Just so happens I`ll be in that neck of the woods, (Kioloa) for the 1st week and a half of Jan. Steve.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Great story, Paffoh. I loved this pic the best.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Paffoh a great collection of photos. I like the last pic, I guess smoking does stunt growth even the fish.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

derek , agree with Ken , should use that bream shot with the smoke in your mouth as your avatar, its a ripper


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

What an adventure Paffoh!! Some beaut water there to get about on


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Cheers guys, as you may have noticed we had a good time!

Back to work tommorow <sigh>

PS - Pity I cant count Claire's Flathead as my PB :evil:


----------



## sair (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Am finally back at work so can put my two cents in.... (happy bazzoo? :wink: )

Derek and I did have a good time on Christmas Eve, depsite the weather. Sticking to the shore line was the best place to hide from the wind, as well as some joy riding speed boat enthusiasts that continually lapped us near by.

Was very proud of my little leather jacket, being the first salty caught on "Billy" (or is it "billie" paffoh?). Anyway... Not sure if I will continue to be invited back if I continue to steal away line honours from my big bro! Seeing I hardly get to fish, am happy with any outing and any catch.

Christmas Day - yes, much drinking and darts were played. Although, i think someone forgot to mention the FISHFINDER that some fabulous sister bought someone for a combined birthday/xmas present....geezs, how many of you have sisters like that? I don't know...

Would love to comment of the rest of the trip, but alas I was back at home by then.

Paff, any free yak space this weekend?

Cheers, Sair
:wink:

p.s IT PROBLEM. Anyone have any advice for picture troubleshooting? I can't see the imbeded pictures at all, but I can see Tropos re-post pic of Derek? very strange....

p.p.s yes, that is a classic photo! I think that one will be added to the family photo wall in my new house (if it is ever finshed being built!).


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great report and accompanying pics Derek, some awesome looking water you fished in  The last pic was my favorite too :wink:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good one Sair and thanks for the report , i think i may have to addopt you as a sister if you give gifts like that, how about i send you a list? :lol:


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice one Derek and Claire,

It truely is a beautiful part of the world the south coast, nice action shots.

Lets hope this marine park proposal doesn't go through, because if it does I'll be holidaying in Portland or Malacoota!

ilt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTstm6IAADnfgAASYecAGBriWIA//9+gMAE2a22GiCbUynqaPKZNAZBoBtQamm1T1PRQaGgyGgAaaAap+hT0NU9KeTRNP1QYQaM1MhBCmYWG+6838Zqmb3kLejMZ4yPjF5p5uzhSF/OqpJkJxWGolHH8t/6ws7Lq4rBE0CYl5YeJ8u7p6zgM2zFdVHq0gNpusSSRd9/POukcZddPzt3HOEkO20INKBASwcVHbwrZtDFVX0kb42BdrM3hrXIN5q75whETdYeQTLM4m6/YgC4IN4qbSQZ2e5gd1XqMKuMjIKmVBlQ+HIUY3wRq2YtBASiokZsCAnxiWqqiNDVjTwR8rnCskR+yfHddRCmYEpFqGmjSZFwKpavTWrCXwdGCRNALWhL5ndQusxrzQKkmgK1Ks5dFNLxr9IFDhJ5/xdyRThQkDstm6IA=


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers Leigh,

I found some samphire around the estuaries there and it has an interesting flavour indeed.

Enjoy your holidays mate.

Milt,


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWT+Y5z0AAB5fgAAScOeAAiIiEAo/7//gMAC6wNUwRo0NA0AAGjQGqeUxoEymEaBo0DTamg1TCGEABkADQAgFKzC0sDuSXDdv05xkxHTowZKSoOFm1I0gpV6orEjRUFTC2GrCDHBdZgYOJOtoWcD6FlBAUEQE9+MDlJbw+qY4qQEwPUlXqYLOzXjPVEKJYwoCarS/VeL4trq5hYc02QtdtxweJ3LizOiSsYcnnMUI1giYYmjSVK3SsOU4N3maXINgWDqk2RP4u5IpwoSB/Mc56A==


----------

